# 32 weeks pregnant and still not met midwife?



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hiya,
My Dh is getting really cross as we dont have a mid wife.
I saw a few different ones at Qe11 hospital where I will have bubs but they made it clear at 20 weeks that I would not see them again.
I have my check ups at my GPs and they run a system that I see a Dr (different every time) then the folling appointment it alternates to a midwife (always a visiting one and again different every time.)

Was told that I would be "lucky"to ever see the same midwife twice.
So is this normal or does Dh have reason to be so cross?

Its all come to a head as Ive been trying to get something sorted with my hands for nearly 4 weeks now,
I was diognosed with CTS but now my knuckles have gone white and my hands and finger tips have gone red and hot and stiff.
My NCT antenatal class midwife has said that I must get urgent physio  (she is not based at my Hospital so cant help get me an appointment)
And The earlyist I can be seen is by my Consultant on the 20th october(4 weeks b4 bubs is due)
It would just be nice to have a Midwife to fight my corner for me 
And also who do I phone if I am worried bout anything? I have only a number for Delivery suite midwifes and thats always engaged and understandable that they are busy.

sorry for the long post but i feel very alone and have to rely on books and the net, do you think this is normal or should I complain to someone and if so who?
Love Natalie.
x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I think you have more than a reason to complain. You need to be seen by a midwife who will continue your care after your delivery. It may be that you don't see the same midwife every week but a bit of continuity would be good.

You need to speak to a supervisor of midwives, or even the shift leader on the delivery suite.

You do need an urgent referral to the physio, speak to your GP, he/she will be able to refer you.

Carpal tunnel syndrome treatment aims to relieve the symptoms by reducing the pressure on the median nerve. You should start your treatment as early as possible, under the guidance of your doctor.

Wrist splints are often recommended for use either at night, or both day and night. These help to keep your wrist straight and reduce pressure on the compressed nerve. Mild symptoms can be relieved by applying ice packs to your wrist and by resting your hands and wrists regularly. You shouldn't apply ice directly to the skin because it can cause frostbite - use a bag of frozen peas or a cold compress wrapped in cloth and apply it to your wrist for up to 20 minutes, every couple of hours.

We are always here so don't feel alone  

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Oink,
My GP has referred me... to a hand and wrist trauma specialist (thats on the 20th October) which is a bit late and also my Ante natal class midwife says that they wont be able to help me there?
I did mention physio to my Gp but he has refereed me there instead.
I have worn my splints for the last 2 months but now they just don't seem to work (did at first) they just make my hands hot.
Will try the ice packs though, thats not been mentioned b4 
Thanks so much for your help, I feel really low and have had a few tears today.
Have to do all my own research and would really like some as you say, Continuity.
Is that the Supervisor of midwifes at Gps surgery or Hospital?
Thanks again. x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

the supervisor of midwives is at the hospital, or as I said the midwife in charge of the delivery suite is the next best.

Any problems/worries that you have, phone the delivery suite, put them on 'call back' and make them speak to you.

Can you phone the physio or hand and wrist trauma team and explain your problem, a few tears may help too.

I'm sure you are feeling low, who wouldn't in your position, I'm here for anything I can help you with  


Take care x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thanks Oink,
Have spoken to supervisor in charge of Midwifes ,who was really helpful and nice.
Basically what she has said is that My Gp surgery is not linked with QE11 Hospital its linked with Barnet instead, so they should have told me that when i choose my Hospital 
She has said that Im not to worry bout being alone and that when I go in they will look after me, they just cant provide my Antenatal care before then.
My care all has to come from my Gp surgery and the visiting Midwifes there.
I would still like my baby to be born at QE11 so I just need to get my hands sorted now.
I have an appointment with a Gp this afternoon to demand some physio so lets see how long I have to wait for that and if its long I will pay and have it private 
Thankyou so much for all your help, with out this site I would be lost and alone.
GodBless you. x


----------

